# sputters when it rains?



## hardbodykid85 (Mar 14, 2009)

ok my truck does this wierd sputter thing when it is very humid/ moist , or if it rains. im not sure what it is but i replaced the spark plugs and spark plug wires just the other day and its raining today and its doing it all over again. does anybody have any ideas of what it could be.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

Pop the cap off of your rotor and spray each with WD 40...sounds like you are getting moisture in the ports!


----------



## hardbodykid85 (Mar 14, 2009)

Ok will do. And I'm not very technical with vehicles. Where is the rotor located


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

From your heads, where the spark plug wires plug into your spark plugs, follow the wires back, and thats your rotor/distributer, take each wire off(individually) and spray each connecting end with WD, re-connect them and get back to us.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

also check the cap, rotor and wires for cracks.


----------



## Squeezle (Jul 19, 2011)

My truck is doing the same exact thing and Ive changed wires, plugs, rotor and distributor cap and its still doing it.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*MAF*



Squeezle said:


> My truck is doing the same exact thing and Ive changed wires, plugs, rotor and distributor cap and its still doing it.


 Check and clean your MAF. Are you by chance using a K&N air filter?


----------



## estetic (Aug 6, 2009)

If the insulation around the coil is damaged (age/heat/vibration) it will arc to ground when it rains/gets humid.

On the next dry day take a spray bottle of water and mist the coil - this should cause the truck to sputter and miss. If so replace the coil (located on the d.side fender - follow the wire from the distributor cap)


----------

